# Oh Tango



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

How many times before he learns 



















All dry again


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hmmmm has he been in the bath,sink,toilet,sitting with his bum in the rain.Pee'd on by a spot or had his "pants washed".It could be any of the above or one of many others.Which ever it was that caused him to have a wet behind he may not have liked it but by tomorrow it will be a distant memory and could easily be repeated :lol: :lol:Louie did you have a paw in this :sneaky2:


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

hahaha did he fall in the bath? Thelma has twice silly thing she loves to watch me in the bath and the thinks she can walk on the bubbles


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

He was bath side walking when it was full of water & OH :crazy: must be the 4th time he's fell in one way or the other  but Im fairly sure Louie dared him to do it :lol: at least he washes his own pants


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

:lol: Bless his huge paws 

Dafty puss :001_wub:

Em
xx


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

LOL.....you just have to love em dont you lol. someof the things they get up to, Tango is looking gorgeous even when he's wet .


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww bless him he will be doing it again next week probably lol,,,_


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwwww bless him hes soooooooooooo sweet


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

lol Oooopsie, someone forgot to lock the bathroom door! Still handsome even with a drenched tail and wittle feet! lol


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

MaineCoonMommy said:


> lol Oooopsie, someone forgot to lock the bathroom door! Still handsome even with a drenched tail and wittle feet! lol


OH recons he did shut the door but as soon as you do that they all arrive on the landing including the dogs  to see what's going on, & eventually get the door open & pour in :blink: Im thinking of a lock now but you have to listen to them all moaning when a door is shut  & they'l probably have a cutting torch or something to break in :lol:


----------



## meezer (Jan 29, 2011)

aw i love Tango.mine have done it a few times.they always have to come in the bathroom when im in there!:blink:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

He's trying to tell you he wants swimming lessons for his next birthday  and perhaps a day out at the local leisure centre if its got flumes and waves etc


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Still lovely even when he's all wet and bedraggled  
You can bet Louie put him up to it :devil: and then had a good laugh :lol:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

My Coonie must be broken. She hates water. 

Just love Tango though.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

messyhearts said:


> My Coonie must be broken. She hates water.
> 
> Just love Tango though.


You lucky lucky person you :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> OH recons he did shut the door but as soon as you do that they all arrive on the landing including the dogs  to see what's going on, & eventually get the door open & pour in :blink: Im thinking of a lock now but you have to listen to them all moaning when a door is shut  & they'l probably have a cutting torch or something to break in :lol:


Mine sit and wail outside the bathroom door, you can have no peace or privacy in this house, but thankfully neither have fallen in the bath yet.


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

LOL oh dear Tango! He still looks a little stunner.

2 of my Maine coons and one of my raggies insist on being in the bathroom when I'm in the bath. I tried shutting the door and all they have done is pulled the carpet out of the gripper on the outside 

Thankfully no one has fallen in.....yet!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awwww poor Tango, Molly sits by the bath every night when I have one, and every now and then a little face appears over the top .... I just know it will only be a matter of time before she is tangoed


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Abcynthia said:


> LOL oh dear Tango! He still looks a little stunner.
> 
> 2 of my Maine coons and one of my raggies insist on being in the bathroom when I'm in the bath. I tried shutting the door and all they have done is pulled the carpet out of the gripper on the outside
> 
> Thankfully no one has fallen in.....yet!


Give them time if they are anything like there brother your in for some fun :lol:


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Haha, love it, Great name btw  x


----------

